# Bicycle "HOBBY" nolonger enjoyable



## spoker (Apr 14, 2015)

As with alot of thinks that start out as a "HOBBY" when there is money involved the flppers and not very ethical get involved,takes alot of fun out of it,a bicycle forum s not a place to type religious verses a we all dont have the same ideals


----------



## partsguy (Apr 14, 2015)

You DO realize that you can opt-out of the Off Topic forum, don't you?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 14, 2015)

spoker said:


> As with alot of thinks that start out as a "HOBBY" when there is money involved the flppers and not very ethical get involved,takes alot of fun out of it,a bicycle forum s not a place to type religious verses a we all dont have the same ideals




The world is full of the liars, cheaters, and thieves, but they cant ruin the fun unless you allow them to. If your hobby isn't your hobby anymore, its not cause of them. The perspective you look at the world from makes all the difference in what you see and the results you get. Let them buy and flip 99% of it, it makes that cool original owner, unmolested find even more exciting, fulfilling, and memorable. I try to hang on to the positives we still have in the hobby, like the amazing people all sharing our knowledge about something were passionate about, if you cant see past all the opinions, your losing out on all the real meat on the bone...the bikes and their stories. Take from it what you can, cause there is plenty left to take after you look past the flippers and religious comments..

To each his own..


----------



## mike j (Apr 14, 2015)

Amen brother.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm a glass half full type of guy so despite all of that it is still enjoyable to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Apr 14, 2015)

nothing has changed in 25 + years from that aspect- it is your hobby- own it

i have no (ethical) problem making money from bikes- free market

I do notice a lot of descriptions are not what they should be and there is pressure to pull the trigger but...sometimes you have to eat one.


i TRY to show 360 degress of an object in adding to stating flaw- miss some- If I see I made  mistake I offer a refund


----------



## spoker (Apr 14, 2015)

your right one tends to get frustrated hangin in with the negative,thanks for the pep alk,just what the doctor orderd,hang with the good stay clear of the others


----------



## bricycle (Apr 14, 2015)

spoker said:


> your right one tends to get frustrated hangin in with the negative,thanks for the pep alk,just what the doctor orderd,hang with the good stay clear of the others




Humans are a blended, diversified group....live and let live. Read what you like and ignore the rest. No one can make you upset but onesself.


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2015)

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 14, 2015)

Bicycles-Sex-Rocknroll is all that matters!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)

this hobby has more than it's fair share of freaks and loosers. there is no shortage of people who are just out to make a buck off of those of us who love the bikes, and some who are willing to be downright dishonest in doing so. several years ago I am the one who suggested the break room as a place to get to know more about our fellow collectors and as a place for the off topic posts that were happening anyway to be kept. topics like religion, politics and pets are important to some of us, as Brian has said we are a rather diversified group. 
my advice to you is you get a good rider bike, form a small group to ride with and get out and ride with them at least once a month. go out ride around go to lunch and talk shop. if all I had was this site I probably would have given up on this hobby long ago, it's the great group of dedicated bike guys here in Southern California that keeps me in. if ever you're out here borrow a bike and we'll ride!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 14, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Bicycles-Sex-Rocknroll is all that matters!!!!!




"Religion" is just one's Belief system. If you believe there is no God, that's your belief system, and that's fine. I've never noticed anyone on here cramming their values on Anyone.


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2015)

There is also way too much drama, and not enough Karma in this hobby.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 14, 2015)

catfish said:


> There is also way too much drama, and not enough Karma in this hobby.




I'm hip to that......


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 14, 2015)

*37fleetwood started a great thread today.

What it means to me in the General Discussion about old bicycles.  

The entire thread is worth a looky-see.*

It's up to each one of us to know when something is about to steal your joy.  

If you can i.d. what things steal your joy - go another direction.

Hang with positive peeps.  

Having our joy stolen only happens _with _our permission.

It takes a special skill to hold on to our joy ... special skills require repetitive practice.

Chuck Berry once said, '' Don't let the same dog bite you twice."


.......... patric


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 14, 2015)

Thread of the month!! Great pics! Great moments! Great bikes! Great family!


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 14, 2015)

Peace to all!!

I am a collector of interesting things as well as a (self-employed) dealer of all sorts of stuff "JUNQUE" (A-Z) for many years.....:o

I do love to collect those old bicycles though as well as many other types of Antique items and can only afford to keep the stuff, I treasure the most. Sadly, I must sell $$ everything else to make ends meet. It keeps that Old Train chugging down the tracks......I try to price my stuff fair for that needed cash flow, unless it's something more unusual that will bring in a few more dollars.. Supply & demand I guess...what ever.... It's shocking sometimes though, at some of those high values that some people put on their items, especially on the bay! I don't know what books they read...

It's also gratifying to know that most of the items I sell are passed on to fellow collectors that can really appreciate or use them in their collections. If they decide to resell for a profit or trade them off for something else later after I've resold them, that's their business. It keeps the hobby alive for other collectors!

Generally, most "Cabers" here are nice folk and have the true love of those old classics and are not in it just for the dollar alone. 
I do respect the knowledge and camaraderie here that makes this forum enjoyable! It's quite addicting......


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 14, 2015)

A great part of many miseries are brought by false estimates made of the value of things. How do we know when irrational exuberance has unduly escalated asset values? Self-Interest. Capital is propelled by self-interest and can't be enticed by benevolence. Price is what you pay. Value is what you can't pay. When you can measure what you are speaking about, and express it in numbers, you may know something about it; but when you cannot measure it, when you cannot express the meaning of value, these numbers acknowledge greed. Mediocrity pursues only profit. While pursuing profit, it is absolutely impossible to be certain of attaining it. Some men feel themselves entitled by the weakness or misfortune of others to inflict further outrages upon them without fear or reprisal; they take pleasure in adding to others afflictions, in helping themselves feel superiority, in treating cruelly under the guise of business venture. Self-interest is a beautiful tool to throw dust in your eyes in a pleasant way.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2015)

spoker said:


> As with alot of thinks that start out as a "HOBBY" when there is money involved the flppers and not very ethical get involved,takes alot of fun out of it,a bicycle forum s not a place to type religious verses a we all dont have the same ideals




*You cannot control what others will say or do to you,*

*But you do have the control on how you deal with it .

cheers !
* jakes


----------



## vincev (Apr 14, 2015)

Nobody forces anyone to participate in any of the threads.If you find the Cabe so disturbing then a person has the privilege of leaving.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2015)

vincev said:


> Nobody forces anyone to participate in any of the threads. If you find the Cabe so disturbing then a person has the privilege of leaving.


----------



## spoker (Apr 14, 2015)

i also have the "priviledge" to voice my dislike for unacepptable behavior!
'


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 14, 2015)

spoker said:


> i also have the "priviledge" to voice my dislike for _what in my opinion is_ unacepptable behavior!
> '




Fixed it for ya.


----------



## spoker (Apr 14, 2015)

thank you bri


----------



## the tinker (Apr 14, 2015)

I have collected postage stamps most of life[ I know borrrrrrringgg]  They have shows just like bike shows. Old stuff, new stuff,odd stuff. Most of the dealers contribute odd lots of collections to a large table heaped with stamps and books and oddball lots , all for sale at 2 to 5 cents each.
This is done especially for the kids. They can sit at this table for an hour or two and find some very nice stamps for there collections. Many times I have contributed to these tables, and I always made sure to include some uncommon issues in the lots.The dealers that contribute can not possibly look at every stamp they toss in. Some very expensive stamps turn up at every show.  And at every show you will see the same old guys.As soon as the doors open they make a beeline for this table. With their trained eyes they will quickly grab anything that looks expensive , not that they"need" it.  They just want it. The only thing that they do is ruin it for the new collectors , grabbing all the "good stuff" first .
So you see every hobby has these types. These little kids can learn a valuable lesson here...... 
They might learn that they should be a little more timely getting to the show.......but better yet,  dont let some selfish person ruin your fun for you.  The sooner they learn this the happier they  will be. And as far as folks posting stuff you dont think should be included here on the Cabe, well ask these dummies what they think of that...............


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 14, 2015)

wtf!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 14, 2015)

The old bicycle hobby is not about the CABE. The CABE is one small facet of discussion and marketplace. The hobby also isn't about feuding with other people, trying to beat someone to a part, or trying to outbid someone for a bike. The hobby is more about repairing and putting old bikes back on the road. It's about getting on the road or trail with that bike, whether it be with friends or by yourself. The bike hobby really is about very little, namely finding a bike that appeals to you, reviving it, and hitting the road. Some of the petty feuds people get into on here, or in general in the bike hobby, verge on ridiculous.


----------



## Duck (Apr 14, 2015)

Don't like it? Go on the internet and complain...


----------



## vincev (Apr 14, 2015)

spoker said:


> i also have the "priviledge" to voice my dislike for unacepptable behavior!
> '




Me too.And I dont complain.


----------



## vincev (Apr 14, 2015)

You think this unacceptable behavior is something new??? Really? The Tinker and I traded old war stories at the show and laughed our asses off.You young guys dont know what unacceptable behavior was unless you were a collector before the internet.lol


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2015)

vincev said:


> You think this unacceptable behavior is something new??? Really? The Tinker and I traded old war stories at the show and laughed our asses off.You young guys dont know what unacceptable behavior was unless you were a collector before the internet.lol




If you were a collector before the internet...you probably know what this is.


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 14, 2015)

I could say a lot to this. But the CABE does not have the data to suport it.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 14, 2015)

None are so old as those who have outlived enthusiasm.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 14, 2015)

Reviewing the original post...
If you think the flippers are ruining the hobby, don't buy from them and put in the time and effort to circumvent.
Get there first and pay your price or wait and pay someone else's.
As to the break room, I opted out as soon as it was available...I was never a proponent of polarizing topics when we should be coming together with our passion of old bikes.
I came to the cabe for bicycle knowledge and the comradery and with the big mouths using this outlet for religious or political agendas, I found myself disliking folks I would have a connection with.
Folks are in the hobby for many reasons, enjoy to your own capacity.
Chris


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 15, 2015)

They can do without bicycles who have no olives nor wines in the cellar.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 15, 2015)

This forum is formed from a group of widely diversified people,most of whom are true enthusiasts.sure,there are flippers and profiteers,negative and encouraging,religious and atheists.i see negative comments here,as well as positive,with the positive highly outnumbering the negative.gotta grow thick skin and fly over the low points.if we become too civilized,we might become like another forum out there and all fall asleep.

Just go with the flow.ignore what you perceive as negative.key word being perceive.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 15, 2015)

You guys arn't any fun I'm $elling everything


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 15, 2015)

I call dibs on the dishes.


----------



## spoker (Apr 15, 2015)

oh ya i think i remember the cabe news letter,it was always great to talk to the lady from florida who wrote most of em!


----------



## randallace (Apr 15, 2015)

Wife saw the above photo and said " oh, I like that red purse  " -LOL


----------



## the tinker (Apr 15, 2015)

That big glass thing with the purse on top of it would make a nice display cabinet for head badges or something.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> You guys arn't any fun I'm $elling everything
> 
> View attachment 208683




*in my gay man impersonation voice*

How much for the floral luggage set? That SOOO matches my drapes and my comforter! It is SO adorable!! Ugh, that chandelier is like so totally 70's...that chandelier belongs in the past, with chest hair and afros!!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> You guys arn't any fun I'm $elling everything
> 
> View attachment 208683






the tinker said:


> That big glass thing with the purse on top of it would make a nice display cabinet for head badges or something.




*in my gay man impersonation voice*

"Like OMG, if you want that hideous thing, take it away!"


----------



## chitown (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## partsguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> You guys arn't any fun I'm $elling everything
> 
> View attachment 208683




LOL!! Funny thing is...even though MOST bicycles here weren't necessarily "toys", the same fotos and captions apply. Well, except for the 40yr old virgin. My vintage bikes actually work well on the girls. I thank TV for that one!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 15, 2015)

the tinker said:


> As folks posting stuff you dont think should be included here on the Cabe, well ask these dummies what they think of that...............




*
Ok dummies ...what do you think ?
*


*Hmmm...and we call them dummies ? *


----------



## squeedals (Apr 15, 2015)

I only hope the "hobby" continues to be as popular as it is today. Lots of younger enthusiast is key to its survival. Repops are a cheesy tribute to our original collections, but even that is a sign of interest enough to make the repops. To me, old bikes are works of art. Art that has come and gone with time and thanks to enthusiast, these gems will be here for generations and may some day only grace museums, but none the less, will endure in some form. And yes......with every hobby there are bottom feeders. 

Don


----------



## squeedals (Apr 15, 2015)

Classic post 2jakes !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 15, 2015)

squeedals said:


> I only hope the "hobby" continues to be as popular as it is today. Lots of younger enthusiast is key to its survival. Repops are a cheesy tribute to our original collections, but even that is a sign of interest enough to make the repops. To me, old bikes are works of art. Art that has come and gone with time and thanks to enthusiast, these gems will be here for generations and may some day only grace museums, but none the less, will endure in some form. And yes......with every hobby there are bottom feeders.
> 
> Don




I have been driving my Monark Spartan and Silver Rat, I haven't broke the others out of hibernation yet. But I laugh to myself as I get on and floor it on the trail. Some yuppie riding a Wally-World incarnation of a Classic...moseying right along at 5 MPH...then after they hear someone call "AT YOUR LEFT!"...the real deal passes them like a race bike doing 15 - 20 MPH...the real deal is 50 yrs old and drives on original components...let's see these new bikes do that


----------



## squeedals (Apr 15, 2015)

partsguy said:


> I have been driving my Monark Spartan and Silver Rat, I haven't broke the others out of hibernation yet. But I laugh to myself as I get on and floor it on the trail. Some yuppie riding a Wally-World incarnation of a Classic...moseying right along at 5 MPH...then after they hear someone call "AT YOUR LEFT!"...the real deal passes them like a race bike doing 15 - 20 MPH...the real deal is 50 yrs old and drives on original components...let's see these new bikes do that




So true.........and all the new bikes are mechanical marvels to a degree, but they all look alike and have no redeeming beauty to them.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 15, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> You guys arn't any fun I'm $elling everything
> 
> View attachment 208683




That looks like the estate sale my buddy and I went to a couple weeks ago that advertised "several vintage bicycles" and antiques.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 15, 2015)

squeedals said:


> So true.........and all the new bikes are mechanical marvels to a degree, but they all look alike and have no redeeming beauty to them.




I hauled away a truck load of bikes for a friend. They were all Wal-Mart bikes, gently used, kept in a shed most of their lives. they needed very little work. Yet the chrome was rusty on them already. It wasn't too bad until I got to a Next BMX bike. It was practically new. The handlebars already had pits in the chrome, and the rims too! I had to scrub hard on that to make them go away.

I think the public, including the next generation, meaning people born from the late 70s-early 90s, do have a lot of interest in old bikes. They just don't know how or where to look for them. Much less how to fix them up.

Last year, I finished my 1965 Silver Jet. All original paint and chrome, all parts original too. I took it out for a maiden voyage on a beautiful Saturday morning in the spring time. I stopped for breakfast at my favorite local restaurant. I locked up the bike on the porch rail. I had one eye me flapper-jacks and the other on my bike.

I attracted a crowd of about 10+ people around it. I was nervous. One dad was screaming at his kid not to touch it. I guess I'm paranoid. but the attention comes with the territory.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 15, 2015)

spoker said:


> As with alot of thinks that start out as a "HOBBY" when there is money involved the flppers and not very ethical get involved,takes alot of fun out of it,a bicycle forum s not a place to type religious verses a we all dont have the same ideals




Using the ignore feature for the trolls works swell spoker.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Pesticide spray works wonders, too.


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2015)

spoker said:


> As with alot of thinks that start out as a "HOBBY" when there is money involved the flppers and not very ethical get involved,takes alot of fun out of it,a bicycle forum s not a place to type religious verses a we all dont have the same ideals


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 15, 2015)

A fly swatter comes in handy at times!!!!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 15, 2015)

I gave up bicycles, but I went for a ride down a country road, because I had actually given up walking. I met an old lady rocking on her porch, she said i reminder her of her dead husband, and motioned at the barn out on her back 40... the rest is history.


----------



## bike (Apr 15, 2015)

vincev said:


> View attachment 208734




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWDJ

wuld Jesus collect anything besides souls???


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2015)

This thread is no longer enjoyable......


----------



## Duck (Apr 15, 2015)

catfish said:


> This thread is no longer enjoyable......



 Actually, any thread started exclusively for the purpose of whining about things, never is.


----------



## Duchess (Apr 15, 2015)

The Devil collects souls, too. That's a small market. I wonder how I could get into that and pick up some primo souls before the flippers catch wind and prices go through the roof.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 15, 2015)

I was recently informed a ghost rider I've acquired is painted in the blood of the dead owners wife who died bearing his first child ala the red violin. buzz kill?


----------



## Madness7 (Apr 15, 2015)

just skips the forums if they bother you. A lot of people come here for info, but I think the majority aren't interested in socializing and getting to be part of the "in" group. Definitely a lack of originality on a lot of posts. just ride. don't need a group. just RIDE.


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2015)

bike said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWDJ
> 
> would Jesus collect anything besides souls???




Everyone collects something.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 15, 2015)

I love collecting bicycles, but I also collect unusual names.


----------



## spoker (Apr 16, 2015)

looks like its time to delete this,alot of the replies are worthless and boring


----------



## the tinker (Apr 16, 2015)

spoker said:


> looks like its time to delete this,alot of the replies are worthless and boring



Spoker...At least you care enough to show how you feel... its ok.    Some folks are jerks all the time. they screw over everyone they can, you are not alone in that department , we all got our war stories and tales of woe.
But most people are good folks. maybe all of us cross the line at times and piss someone off, but that does not mean we belong in the "jerk" class.  Who cares what other people do. Treat every one right, be a good guy yourself:have fun   the hobby needs people like you.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 16, 2015)

Uh, don't forget your purse on the way out...


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 16, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Spoker...At least you care enough to show how you feel... its ok.    Some folks are jerks all the time. they screw over everyone they can, you are not alone in that department , we all got our war stories and tales of woe.
> But most people are good folks. maybe all of us cross the line at times and piss someone off, but that does not mean we belong in the "jerk" class.  Who cares what other people do. Treat every one right, be a good guy yourself:have fun   the hobby needs people like you.




In my mutt's opinion...the hobby needs more people like tinker...really !

well...perhaps ...also partsguy, Vincev & Dave...just to balance things out.

oh... & charnleybob.
And it would be nice if they would make an exception & allow him a bigger avatar....just saying


----------



## vincev (Apr 16, 2015)

2jakes said:


> In my mutt's opinion...the hobby needs more people like tinker...really !
> 
> well...perhaps ...also partsguy, Vincev & Dave...just to balance things out.
> 
> ...




TY,I agree .You make kool pictures so we have to keep you Jake.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 16, 2015)

vincev said:


> TY,I agree .You make kool pictures so we have to keep you Jake.




THANKS !
btw...i haven't heard much from the little guy. 
Hope he's ok .


----------



## vincev (Apr 16, 2015)

2jakes said:


> THANKS !
> btw...i haven't heard much from the little guy.
> Hope he's ok .




Havent seen him on for a couple days.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 16, 2015)

2jakes said:


> ...oh... & charnleybob.
> And it would be nice if they would make an exception & allow him a bigger avatar....just saying




I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## vincev (Apr 16, 2015)

Are we starting a "Babes and Guns" thread?


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 16, 2015)

vincev said:


> Are we starting a "Babes and Guns" thread?



First of all...*Thanks to dougfisk !

*Second, I don't believe the forum will allow totally nude firearms !


----------



## vincev (Apr 16, 2015)

Jake,you spoke too soon.The idiot just came on.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 16, 2015)

vincev said:


> Jake,you spoke too soon.The idiot just came on.




Speaking of idiots.

I have an idiot question...

When I'm logged in to the forum & you post a reply.  The only way I can tell there
is a new message is
by the sound of mail letting me know of a new reply.

But I cannot see it unless I log out & check in again.

Am I missing something or is that the only way to see the new reply ?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 16, 2015)

2jakes said:


> Speaking of idiots.
> 
> I have an idiot question...
> 
> ...




Will hitting the refresh button work?


----------



## vincev (Apr 16, 2015)

2jakes said:


> Speaking of idiots.
> 
> I have an idiot question...
> 
> ...




I dont know.I dont get any signs of a response.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 16, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Will hitting the refresh button work?




I don't know how the refresh button works.

It's difficult to know when I'm kidding or not...but this time..

I'm not kidding...really ..I don't know how to stay logged in & still be able to receive new replies.

What I do is log out & then log in to see the new replies.

I thought perhaps there was a better method.

EDIT: ..I'm way off topic...Sorry ! :o


RE EDIT : to get back on topic..

and that's why the Bike hobby is no longer enjoyable...:o


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't know what program you're using, but with windows 7 there is a partial circle with an arrow head in the address bar. That is a refresh button. Also the keyboard button F5 is the refresh button. I'm sure this is all you'll need to do verses logging off and on.

Supposedly for a Mac it's a multi-key task. WTF       To refresh hit the Command (the Apple Key) + R.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 16, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I don't know what program you're using, but with windows 7 there is a partial circle with an arrow head in the address bar. That is a refresh button. Also the keyboard button F5 is the refresh button. I'm sure this is all you'll need to do verses logging off and on.




Thanks. I have mac but will give it try !


----------



## partsguy (Apr 17, 2015)

vincev said:


> TY,I agree .You make kool pictures so we have to keep you Jake.




x2!

The slap-stick comical crap is what keeps this community interesting!


----------



## the tinker (Apr 17, 2015)

partsguy said:


> x2!
> 
> The slap-stick comical crap is what keeps this community interesting!




Right On Partsguy!!!!!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 17, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Right On Partsguy!!!!!




Wouldn't we rather think we're doing this:












As opposed to doing this?





Admittedly, there have been a couple of members that would benefit from some of this:


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 17, 2015)

partsguy said:


> Admittedly, there have been a couple of members that would benefit from some of this:
> View attachment 209128







I only resort to spanking when the babe has not been naughty.


----------



## vincev (Apr 18, 2015)

You are ruining this hobby !!


----------



## spoker (Apr 18, 2015)

i like it when the persons avatar is a rea pic of them selves!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 18, 2015)

vincev said:


> My avatar is not my real pic !
> 
> 
> I'm ruining the hobby !!




===============


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 18, 2015)

2jakes said:


> I only resort to spanking when the babe has not been naughty.




Jake... you are pretty comfortable with this image editing stuff, aren't you


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 18, 2015)

dougfisk said:


> Jake... you are pretty comfortable with this image editing stuff, aren't you




I'd be more comfortable if I knew how to make an itty-bitty avatar into this size like you did


----------

